# the truth is finally found out....



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

long story short, i got access to my ex wifes emails, she gave me the pword to do something else because i have still been keeping sort of friendly with her, i could not resist....i checked all sent and inbox.....i shouldnt have....
Not only did she move a guy in 3 weeks after she kicked me out, but i found evidence of AT LEAST 2 emotional affairs 7 or 8 months before i got kicked out....maybe longer....
i am now extremely upset and angry.....upset because ive now found this out....and angry because she has made me to look like the bad guy during this whole break up....
now i do not know what to do....leave it seeing as its done and dusted anyway, or confront her about it.....
when i got kicked out all i did was try and get her back, i did everything possible, ive even molded a new better me. now i just dont know anymore....not only was my marriage a complete waste of time, but even my break up and trying to get her back a complete waste of time.
im done.....ever since i found this stuff out yesterday ive just become more and more numb....im loosing my emotions alltogether, just dont see the point anymore in investing my time and effort in trying to be the good guy, trying to keep the peace with her. part of me wants revenge and to humiliate her. other part of me says to just leave it and ignore her completely, just text her for organising my daughter. which i will do anyway.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Are you divorced? I'm not familiar with your story. Are you saying that you're accepting the divorce if you're not already divorced? Only you know what you can deal with. What did you think, she was simply a walkaway wife now to only find out that she is really a wayward wife?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

my whole story is long....its in my posts awhile back....and yes i thought she was just a walkaway wife, it has been 6 and a half months since she kicked me out, ive had my ups and downs, 3 or 4 times she has played me and said she still loves me, ive accepted it awhile ago, was just being nice and friendly with her for the sake of keeping the peace, but now i dont even feel like being friendly even for my daughter. i just dropped my daughter off, talked to my daughter only, told her i will see her next saturday, if she needs me to call me, as i was leaving, my ex said, "me"? whats wrong? why arent you talking to me? what have i done wrong?, i ignored every question, walked past her, got in the car, waved to my daughter and left. part of me feels like texting now and saying, i will text you in regards to my daughter, but i am never speaking to you again, you know very well why, and if u dont? your stupider than i thought.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Gilgamesh said:


> my whole story is long....its in my posts awhile back....and yes i thought she was just a walkaway wife, it has been 6 and a half months since she kicked me out, ive had my ups and downs, 3 or 4 times she has played me and said she still loves me, ive accepted it awhile ago, was just being nice and friendly with her for the sake of keeping the peace, but now i dont even feel like being friendly even for my daughter. i just dropped my daughter off, talked to my daughter only, told her i will see her next saturday, if she needs me to call me, as i was leaving, my ex said, "me"? whats wrong? why arent you talking to me? what have i done wrong?, i ignored every question, walked past her, got in the car, waved to my daughter and left. part of me feels like texting now and saying, i will text you in regards to my daughter, but i am never speaking to you again, you know very well why, and if u dont? your stupider than i thought.


I am so sorry this has happened. She perpetrated an elaborate deception and then makes out like she wants to be friends. She wants the friendship because she wants what you are giving her - stop everything. Just deal with her in terms of your daughter. 

Do you think you can manage to turn the page on this painful period in your life without asking her one question about her deception? If you can just go dark on her and never tell her why that would be best for you. 

She never gets the chance to tell you how it was your fault or to lie about it or put it in your face. She just forfeits the friendship with you which is something she apparently values. It will bother the hell out of her to know why - but say nothing. That will be better for you than digging up the pain again. 

Give her nothing. Now for you - it's now time to heal and move ahead. The mistakes that lead up to being with a deceptive woman will never happen again. Please examine honestly and brutally your role so it does not come into your next relationship. 

Then get out and start meeting women. Just to put your toe in nothing serious. You will have to date at lest 10 women before you know what you want. 

When you are in love and loved by the woman who deserves your friendship and love invite your deceptive ex and her current fling to the wedding. Make a toast to her thanking her but don't say why. But sincerely, you will be so happy she is not your problem any more.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

to be honest thats exactly how i was thinking, just sent a text stating the date and time i will see my daughter next and nothing else, ignored her when i dropped daughter off, im not even going to waste my time or breath on that woman anymore, ever. 
she does value the friendship with me, she has stated it and i have seen it, she has also stated she loves the new look me and seen my changes, has often spoke to me about possibilities in the future. she constantly has arguments with this new bf, life is **** for her atm, and u know what? time i stopped caring. 
LOL just got a text off her saying wtf is going on?.....im not even going to reply, for once in the past 7 months i finally have some control back. and i like it. does that make me a bad person? probably....but its all about me and my daughter now.

on another note, i have found someone else, long distance, be it as it may i am still enjoying her company alot and i see a great future with her.

and believe me, i have analyzed backwards and forwards my faults in my marriage, my mistakes, my problems, everything with a fine toothed comb. i have changed my old ways, i am a better person because of all this, that and my daughter are the 2 only things i will ever thank my ex wife for.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Gilgamesh said:


> to be honest thats exactly how i was thinking, just sent a text stating the date and time i will see my daughter next and nothing else, ignored her when i dropped daughter off, im not even going to waste my time or breath on that woman anymore, ever.
> she does value the friendship with me, she has stated it and i have seen it, she has also stated she loves the new look me and seen my changes, has often spoke to me about possibilities in the future. she constantly has arguments with this new bf, life is **** for her atm, and u know what? time i stopped caring.
> LOL just got a text off her saying wtf is going on?.....im not even going to reply, for once in the past 7 months i finally have some control back. and i like it. does that make me a bad person? probably....but its all about me and my daughter now.
> 
> ...


:smthumbup: Keep looking hot - make her tongue hang out of her mouth. Gland she thinks you are waiting around for her to notice you - tell her "maybe baby" then walk away with a smile whistling "You put a spell on me" by CCR.

Be real nice and friendly with her always but emotionally cool - treat her like a former good friend who got a communicable disease that you want to keep at arms length. If she ask you to do some little friendly thing for her, decline nicely and tell her you have been real busy. What ever you do, never tell her why and never act angry. 

This will work on her head better that all of the expression of pain that you can muster and it will allow you to finally let go. You end up leaving her wanting you. What's wrong with that. :rofl:


----------

